# Prestige Class Contest Winners!



## HellHound

*[E.N.Publishing]* We are proud to announce the winners of Ambient Inc.’s Prestige Class Contest. Each winning entry will appear in an upcoming E.N.Publishing release, primarily within Librum Equitis volume 3. Each winner is receiving a free copy of the Librum Equitis Compiled PDF (as well as free copies of any / all products their entry is published within), and the two grand prize winners are receiving print copies of Librum Equitis volume 1, as well as the PDF releases of Librum Equitis Compiled and Thee Compleat Librum ov Gar’Udok’s Necromantic Artes.

*Grand Prize Winners*
Brandon McLendon (Martyrs of the Devouring Maw)
Hong Ooi (Master of Intuitive Archery)

*Winners*
Ygor Morais Esteves da Silva (Elven Knight)
Michael vanHulst (Badger Warrior)
José Luiz F. Cardoso (High Erudite)
Oswin Chang (Arcane Whisper)
Scott Moore (Redeemer of Souls)
Mark L Chance (Harlequin, Dragon Rider)
Hong Ooi (Knight Commander)
Gabe Whitman (Power Summoner)
Chris Gath (Field Runner)
Chad Imbrogno (Life Singer)
Brian Brus (Scarlet Squirrel)
David A Sanders (Bone Mage, Dark Path, Cord, Mastermind, Scarlet Rose)
Adam Windsor (Shield Mage, Dervish)


----------



## Chun-tzu

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Oswin Chang (Arcane Whisper)
> *




Woohoo! That's me.


----------



## Crothian

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Chris Gath (Field Runner)
> *




And that is me!!  

Congradulations to all the winners and the two grand price winners.  And finally a big thanks to Ambient for having this contest.


----------



## Krug

So when will we see Lib Equitis Vol 3? The winners sound intriguing!
The previous two Lib Equitis are better done than Mongoose's Ult Prestige Classes, IMO.


----------



## HellHound

I am contacting the winners over the next week, not only to hand out prizes, but discussing with them changes to the classes before their addition to Librum Equitis volume 3.

Don't quote me on this _yet_, Krug, but I expect Librum Equitis volume 3 will have a late May release date.


----------



## Capellan

*Woo Hoo ! *


um .... 'scuse me ... got a little excited there ...


----------



## ElectricDragon

> *David A Sanders (Bone Mage, Dark Path, Cord, Mastermind, Scarlet Rose)
> *




That's me!!!

* Whoo Hoo! *

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Krug

Wow 5.. so what are they about? Titles sound intriguing!


----------



## Sheridan

*Contest Winners*

I would like to see the current "Woo Hoos", and raise the pot by 1.

Woo Hoo (yet again) !

Ah, I feel better now.  Congrats to all the winners and thanks to Ambi...er...EN Publishing!

*Sheridan (Redeemer of Souls...that's what I wrote, it's not my occupation or title or anything)


----------



## Dextra

*by the way...*

For those of you interested in such things, here's how the entries were handled:
Upon receipt, I looked them over, then removed any name or identifiers as to who wrote them.
Jake read them over, judging them based upon creativity and innovation, descriptive text (cream), and game mechanics (crunch).  Some entries we couldn't accept because they were too setting or campaign-specific.  Other than that we were both impressed by the overall quality of the entrants.
Once Jake compiled the names of the prestige classes that were winners, I added the authors' names to them, and he chose the first and second prizes based upon the largest bribes received.
Kidding, I have no idea how he chose the first and second prize winners.  It wasn't random, though, there was a lot of thought and consideration that went into it.

So thanks, everyone for participating!  According to the current E.N.Publishing schedule, Librum Equitis 3 should be released around May 12th-19th, and almost all of the winners' entries will be in there (alongside Jason Parent and Denise Robinson stuff).  I'm glad to be in such good company!


----------



## Dextra

Krug said:
			
		

> *Wow 5.. so what are they about? Titles sound intriguing! *




I only remember the Cord, and I'll tell you that there will be some massive edits on that one.  The basic concept is great- someone who uses knots in ropes as magical foci (basically).  I loved the idea, but want to change it a bit to incorporate the more folk magic tradition of tying knots in a rope to bind another from taking harm against you.  Brilliant idea.


----------



## Capellan

Dextra said:
			
		

> *I only remember the Cord, and I'll tell you that there will be some massive edits on that one.  The basic concept is great- someone who uses knots in ropes as magical foci (basically).  I loved the idea, but want to change it a bit to incorporate the more folk magic tradition of tying knots in a rope to bind another from taking harm against you.  Brilliant idea. *




Gotta pimp Tamora Pierce's _Circle of Magic_ series, here.  Read _Sandry's Book_.  Read it, read it, read it.  If you liked this concept, you'll love that book


----------



## ElectricDragon

Let's see...hmmm.

Ok, the short versions:

Bone Mage: Your (undead) skeleton can help you make potions and cast a few spells.

Cord: Dextra got it right.

Mastermind: PrC for Psions who want to be the best at their art.

Scarlet Rose: A fanatical PrC for undead hunters.

Dark Path: (my personal favorite) A method to rid oneself of one type of lycanthropy. 

I expect to see major changes in all of these. I entered the contest 14 times and am overjoyed that even one of mine made it. (The reference Dextra made about setting or campaign specific entries probably refers to some of my other entries.) 

Doh, next time read the rules first!! [smacks self on head like Homer Simpson]


----------



## Vocenoctum

HellHound said:
			
		

> *
> Michael vanHulst (Badger Warrior)
> *




And mine, Woohoo!

I submitted 3 I think. Badger Warrior, Gnomish Longgunner  (crossbow type) and Gnome Double Weapon Master (able to link two weapons togethor into a double weapon. Probably would have been more useful with the extra gnome weapon and expanded it from the 3 level class I submitted.)


----------



## Crothian

I was under the impression the winners were going to be contacted via e-mail with any changes or whatnot to the classes.  As of this posting I had not been contacted and was just wondering if I just hadn't been contacted yet or that someone tried and or whatever reason I never got it.  And to see if others had been contacted as well.


----------



## Dextra

Four peoples' emails bounced, Hound will post their names here later.


----------



## Capellan

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And to see if others had been contacted as well. *




I got a separate e-mail notification that I'd won, and this morning my prize copy of LECompiled arrived.  I've not heard anything regarding changes to my PrCs, as yet, but the wheels _are_ turning


----------



## Vocenoctum

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I got a separate e-mail notification that I'd won, and this morning my prize copy of LECompiled arrived.  I've not heard anything regarding changes to my PrCs, as yet, but the wheels are turning  *




Same here.


----------



## zeo_evil

*The Power Summoner*

I did the Power Summoner. Thank you guys very much. Haven't heard about changes, but I can think of one right off the top of my head.


----------



## HellHound

I sent out th eemails but a few have bounced. I have done a full resend as well as a set of emails sending the copies of the prizes out. 

For those of you using Yahoo or Hotmail email accounts, check your Bulk Mail Folders.

Anyone who has not yet been contacted, please email me!

blackhammer@dreadgazebo.com


----------



## zeo_evil

*Let me know.*

I am interested in hearing the feedback and what needs changing. Can only think of one thing, but you never know! Anxoius, indeed!


----------



## Sheridan

*Updates?*

I haven't recieved an e-mail about edits for my Redeemer Of Souls class, and I haven't recieved a response to the e-mail I sent to the blackhammer address on Monday.  I did recieve the notice to download the compiled Librum Equitis, though.   I don't know if e-mail servers are getting flaky somewhere or what.
*Sheridan
-Scott Moore


----------

